# Como colocar un Jack en PCB



## Suzzana (Dic 13, 2010)

Buenas chicos! Quisiera que por favor me ayudaran ya que estoy realizando un PCB y debo colocar un jack. pero no tengo idea de como colocarlo en el simulador!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 13, 2010)

Suzzana dijo:


> Buenas chicos! Quisiera que por favor me ayudaran ya que estoy realizando un PCB y debo colocar un jack. pero no tengo idea de como colocarlo en el simulador!



Tal vez, si comentas, que simulador estas empleando, alguien te podría dar un dato.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/hacer-preguntas-manera-inteligente-19957/


----------



## Suzzana (Dic 13, 2010)

Hola Fogonazo, estoy utilizando Proteus 7.8


----------



## marcos gutierrez (Dic 25, 2010)

Hola Suzzana con respecto a tu pregunta Proteus lo tiene en sus librerias ,busca en Picaxe y en esa ventana aparece como picaxe socket ,es un jack ce 3,5 mm espero te sirba y FELIZ NAVIDAD


----------

